# Well I'm impressed



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just seen this video of GKJ. All I can say is wow! A whole new level of accuracy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No doubt about it ... GKJ is one of the best shots around!

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice music!
Bill Hays did this from probably three times as far away with a card blowing in the wind:


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like john but personally i think this is harder and better


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This had been done already, at longer ranges with a free swinging card (non pendulum motion).

Check out Bill Hays, Hawk2009 & DGUI for some really impressive shooting.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

M_J said:


> Nice music!
> Bill Hays did this from probably three times as far away with a card blowing in the wind:


Careless whisper, ummm....

Lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Best I've seen is shooting through a washer thrown,Bill Hays and dgui are the only ones seen to do this but the match strike gets a vote too


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I'm sorry you lot aint impressed by what to me was a good shot.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Charles said:


> No doubt about it ... GKJ is one of the best shots around!
> 
> Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Charles said:


> No doubt about it ... GKJ is one of the best shots around!
> 
> Cheers .......... Charles


Ya can Say that again Charles and his PR3 matches his shooting mate 
Top man


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Well I'm sorry you lot aint impressed by what to me was a good shot.


No I'm impressed but I said that elsewhere I was just saying best I've seen myself ....that is all


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Well I'm sorry you lot aint impressed by what to me was a good shot.


I am well impressed Toddy, I'm sure ive seen a youtube video of him hitting a card hanging from a tree blowing in the wind from a longer distance


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fair enough Sniper


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Toddy said:


> Well I'm sorry you lot aint impressed by what to me was a good shot.


It was a good shot, no doubt. I just do not think it is "the best card cut yet". Perhaps it would have got a better response if it was titled "my best card cut yet"


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The Lard said:


> Well I'm sorry you lot aint impressed by what to me was a good shot.


I am well impressed Toddy, I'm sure ive seen a youtube video of him hitting a card hanging from a tree blowing in the wind from a longer distance
[/quote]

Yeah he did 60 feet if I recall


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hrawk. I don't understand that. i didn't shoot it. I just saw it and was impressed that's all!! As I was with this


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

My challenge is for someone to cut five cards blowing in the wind..ONE SHOT I don't think I've seen that yet


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

and this


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Toddy, please allow me to explain, I think you have misconstrued the meaning of my post.

When I said "_This had been done already, at longer ranges with a free swinging card (non pendulum motion_)", I was in fact referring to the GKJ video you posted. I was in the process of finding it to post but you beat me to it. I think that vid was a far better shot from John. Perhaps I could have worded it better, ie John has already made a better shot than that.

As to my comment of "_Check out Bill Hays, Hawk2009 & DGUI for some really impressive shooting_", you are obviously impressed by good shooting, take that as a recommendation of some other peoples vids to check out.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

That was a good shot john did but to me Bill Hays is the true master of slingshots


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to rain on parades/point out the obvious, but a card cut from 130' in gusting winds DOMINATES a 60' cut in a steady breeze. and that 5 card cut was from less than 14 feet. he took 7 half steps from the front of the table. either way, none of these tricks are even remotely as hard as lighting a swinging match from 30 feet. think about it. that is one point in space, not a straight line swinging back and forth.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hrawk, thanks for that, i appreciate you taking the time on that one.

I merely posted what i thought was a great shot and all anyone wanted to say was look at Bill (who I believe is also a great shot).
So for me that's it. I'm gonna sign out.
Cheers guys.
My acount can be deleted or whatever now because I'll never return.
All the best Toddy


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, so by trying to tell a fella who clearly appreciates trick shots about somebody else who is immensely skilled, we have managed to upset him to the extent of leaving?

Toddy sir, I don't think you have understood everyone's sentiment here.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

somebody can't enjoy a healthy conversation


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a good shot. John is pretty talented.
You've got to remember it's a little easier for me to do this stuff as I actually trained as a sniper and have hunted all my life, with many of those skills carrying over... John didn't train like I did and he's still able to shoot almost as well as me, even though I'm twice as old as he is... which really is impressive.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You've both got some great skills that's for sure.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

If we think that at least fifty percent of the world's best shooters are in this forum and the remaining fifty percent in the German, English and Chinese Forums, we can say that Bill, JKD, Hawk, Dgui, Tex-Shooter, Jim Harris and maybe someone else (I apologise if I forgot someone) are among the best shooters in the world. It would be interesting to promote a contest among international Forums to elect the best shooter of the year.


----------

